# Detailingworld™ Review - Monstershine Snow Foam Lance & Cyclone Snow Foam Review



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Monstershine Snow Foam Lance & Cyclone Snow Foam Review*

*DW Review - Monstershine Snow Foam Lance & Cyclone Snow Foam Review*

*Introduction*

Big thank you to Stephen from Monstershine for sending through Monstershine's Snow foam lance and Cyclone snow foam for review

I've heard of Monstershine before, but never sampled their products before.
They sell not only their own branded chems and equipment, but also other reputable brands we've all heard from

Their website can be found at http://www.monstershine.co.uk/

This review will be joint review of both the lance and the Cyclone snowfoam

*The Product*

I've only ever used cheapo ebay lances before, as I was under the impression that they're basically all the same

I think in principle the mechanism and the way these work are all the same, but there are alot of changes that can be made to differentiate










The lance came supplied in a box and was supplied with all the bits for assembly at home.

The bottle was a very sturdy HDPE affair with big chunky threads that shouldn't easily get cross threaded. A nice touch that differs from current lance is that the bottle has volume marks up the side, allowing more accurate measuring our of liquids etc










The brass valve section felt very solid, no play in the dials and very very solid. I was surprised quality of plastics used, both my ebay ones have quite thin casings made out of quite brittle plastics that although work, don't feel particularly solid










The plastics on this lance feel great, big thick chunky pieces that are almost the soft touch type, and don't flex or anything. The foam pattern adjuster is nicely damped when you turn it and has no play whatsoever

Monster shine sell all the major fittings for pressure washers, and when you buy your lance you pick the correct fitting to suit your unit at order

I got sent through the karcher and nilfisk adapter, and again unlike my cheapo ebay ones where the threaded fittings are made of galvanised carbon steel, these are made of brass and stainless steel, so no rusting or corrosion here

*The manufacturer says:*
_An ideal professional detailing kit at a competitive price. Snow foam lances are among the best selling car wash products and with quality design and fittings, in conjunction with a pressure washer they render car cleaning fun and more outstandingly minimise the risk of swirls and scratches often caused during the wash process. Made from a solid brass body and a stainless steel nozzle it delivers quality foaming which feels satisfyingly solid. The lance provides a wide range of connector attachments for your pressure washer, such as the Karcher, Bosch, and Kranzle. Snow foam lance transforms your pressure washer to a foamer. _

The Cyclone snow foam was supplied in a 1l bottle and had an extremely strong smell of cola cubes (you'll find out why later).
Not much info about this foam on the website, but according to Stephen, of the two foams Monstershine sell, this a thinner foam with more cleaning power, designed for use by those to detailed on a more regular basis










Their other foam, the Ambassador, is very thick and designed for rapid breakdown of winter dirt or very dirty, unloved cars

*The manufacturer says:*
_Cyclone is a pH neutral snow foam with a distinct Cola Bottles scent that is designed for use with our Monster Foamer snow foam lance. It provides a thick binding foam that will stick to your car and break down dirt and grime within minutes._

*The Method*

Test subject yet again was the ST, looking pretty dirty after 2 weeks without a wash, 300 miles of driving and the horrid weather we've been having

































As per the instructions, and pretty much as per every snow foam on the market, 1" of foam (approx 150ml) was added to the lance, and then topped up with water


















On max settings, the foam was then liberally applied to the car and left to dwell. The foam that came out was pretty much the perfect consistency for me, thick, but not gillette territory.

And that very strong cola cubes smell was now smelling great, and was nice to get a whiff in places as I was working round the car


































The lance was great to use, no leaks, good adjustment of the fan pattern, and a thick foam was produced, so no complaints at all

I then cracked on and did the wheels, before returning to rinse off.
During that time, the foam started to slide off the car. This should in theory lift any dirt off the car and drop it on the floor


























I then rinsed off and inspected for any remaining dirt









































The foam performed well, it lifted alot of the main bits of crap off the car, and rinsed away with no issues.
There were some tougher spots still remaining on the car, but for a touchless wash I would be happy with this performance. 
(I personally can't ever do touchless washes due to the hardness of my water, but those with softer water would be fine)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the foam make a great job of removing bug splatter and bugs, normally I don't expect a foam to do much to those, so that's a good plus point

*Price*

Price of both the foam and lance is very competitive

The lance and single PW connector is £25, which is a couple of quid more than ebay ones, but given the improved plastics and overall fit and finish, the extra fiver is well worth spending in my view

It is much cheaper than other big branded lances out there so very well priced

1l of cyclone snow foam is priced at £10, which will get you 6.5 fills of the lance, and for a small car like mine, I can get 2 washes out of a full bottle

This works out at 76p per wash, which is pretty good when compared against the competition of 1l foams

You can also buy Cyclone in 5l for £20, so this brings the cost down to a very low 30p per wash :thumb:

At the moment, Monstershine are doing a special offer of bottle of cyclone and a lance for £25. This makes the foam effectively free and is a no brainer

You can buy both products inc. the bundle from the following links

Cyclone

Lance

Bundle

*Would I use it again?*

Yes, the lance has a permanent place in my kit and has been drafted in to full time service

The foam is great too, the market is very crowded but this is a very solid offering and ticks all the boxes, as well as smelling great!

*Conclusion*

Monstershine's lance is the best I've used. Great build quality and well worth the small premium over generic ebay ones, so well worth a buy.

Cyclone is great performer too, with good cleaning power and a great price, so another thumbs up from me

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

